# 61 mpg avg at 151000 miles



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> The car is stock and still can get over 60 mpg at 50 mile avg at 65 mph in Ohio at 54 degrees and raining. Great car


 agree nice car but... Ohio must have some really flat roads, NO wind, you have a very light foot with no traffic and you keep that car polished with some 
really slippery aviation wax! :3tens:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the mpg should improve from day 1, better compression and all.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Boraz, it was improving till I changed tires and the winter blend hit, but I'm back to were I left of before winter.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I can get close to that but you must be straight highway miles, mine is mostly highway with some start stop on two lane highway, last few days the wind has been very strong. I drive about 800 plus miles a week.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Boraz, it was improving till I changed tires and the winter blend hit, but I'm back to were I left of before winter.


How are you liking the new tires now that you have some miles on them?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

In my limited time in Ohio, highways are long, straight, and flat! Beat the **** out of NY highways! Great mileage man!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Boraz, it was improving till I changed tires and the winter blend hit, but I'm back to were I left of before winter.


i get EXACT mpg winter/summer regardless of studded tires/OEM tires and winter/summer fuel.

i DO notice the mpgs/miles change as my tires wear down, i fuel at the same stations/drive same route


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had a couple of 60 hat tricks recently. 125,000 miles and like yours still running strong. Speed changed when I stopped to take the picture.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Sperry said:


> I've had a couple of 60 hat tricks recently. 125,000 miles and like yours still running strong. Speed changed when I stopped to take the picture.


Air up your tires you heathen!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I run my tires at 51psi and have never seen better than 4.2L/100km over 500km distance. Over 50km did have 3.8L/100km though but no time to take a picture. 

Nova Scotia is a mountain range though


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> I run my tires at 51psi and have never seen better than 4.2L/100km over 500km distance. Over 50km did have 3.8L/100km though but no time to take a picture.
> 
> Nova Scotia is a mountain range though


I've never seen a mountain in Nova Scotia before.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> I run my tires at 51psi and have never seen better than 4.2L/100km over 500km distance. Over 50km did have 3.8L/100km though but no time to take a picture.
> 
> Nova Scotia is a mountain range though





Tomko said:


> I've never seen a mountain in Nova Scotia before.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mountain_ranges_of_Nova_Scotia


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sperry said:


> I've had a couple of 60 hat tricks recently. 125,000 miles and like yours still running strong. Speed changed when I stopped to take the picture.


What Tires do you have and what Pressure? What engine oil, filter and have you changed any other fluids?
Thank you.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > I run my tires at 51psi and have never seen better than 4.2L/100km over 500km distance. Over 50km did have 3.8L/100km though but no time to take a picture.
> ...


Yup were part of the Appalachian mountains. We have no flat highways, everything rolls like a sine wave.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I still have the original Goodyears on the car . Have had the tranny flushed once at the dealership and they do all the oil changes as well. The tires are set to 44 psi cold. Nothing special about her , just a good runner. Been like this from day 1. Very happy customer


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Gator said:


> The car is stock and still can get over 60 mpg at 50 mile avg at 65 mph in Ohio at 54 degrees and raining. Great car


Now move over to the next DIC screen and show us the lifetime(151k mile average.) Im at 39.7 for 43k.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Gator and I are on fuelly. Both of our cars have averaged over 49 mpg since new. My average speed since new is around 45 mph and that shows how much highway driving I do . I'd bet that gator is very close to that as well. My first 50,000 miles .


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Now move over to the next DIC screen and show us the lifetime(151k mile average.) Im at 39.7 for 43k.


your trip screen shows 151,000 miles?

i used trip1 as per tank, trip2 as lifetime, but at 100,000 kms trip2 reset to zero...the last digits matches the odo( odo says 105,456...trip2 says 5456)


misread...you dont have 151,000 miles....

im 43 mpg lifetime...70% highway.

you cant compare car to car...everyones routes are different.

first yr ownership was hardly any city driving, 2nd and 3rd more city driving....(2 miles to work everyday)...am at new location for work now, so city driving will decrease.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Sperry said:


> Gator and I are on fuelly. Both of our cars have averaged over 49 mpg since new. My average speed since new is around 45 mph and that shows how much highway driving I do . I'd bet that gator is very close to that as well. My first 50,000 miles .


Nice!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> agree nice car but... Ohio must have some really flat roads, NO wind, you have a very light foot with no traffic


Central Ohio has some flat land, it's downhill in both directions! Once we got passed Columbus traffic opened up a started running 75-80 and my MPGS started to rise and hit 54 mpg. Had I been aiming for better mpgs I have no doubt high 50s would be possible at those speeds.

Original tires, 53k miles, 44 psi front , 40 psi rear.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

the life average is 50 mpg per my fuelly but has dropped some due to winter fuel and new tires


----------

